# Day 4 on Superdrol liquid suspension



## beadhandBP (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok fellas day 1 took 20 mg of this monsta with my preworkout frontloaded 500 mg test e 250 deca an 100 tne had a badass workout can't complain Day 2 didn't want to wake up felt soar an drained thought it might b the SD an it was wen I got up I ate my ass of an boom I shook back I must have ate 7000 cal but I noticed I did not fill up I dropped the SD to 10 mg on day 2 did my routine I was good Day 3 felt wonderfull but I cannot fill up but I'm not feeling that bloat are that full feeling after I dam near ate a whole cow an drank half the baya n fluids Day 4 today feel like a million bucks an still can't get full so n 4 days an dam near a million calories I fill tight an hard with no bloat after all this food I been eating I never ate so much n my life we'll maybe bak n the day with maryjane I can't figure this out wat y'all thing brothers this SD is strong as hell I can promise u this:action-smiley-041:


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 22, 2013)

Translation?


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 22, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Translation?



Hahaha.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 22, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> Hahaha.



Wtf is funny about the word translation??


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 22, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Translation?



Translation is if u take a compound as strong as Superdrol the more u eat the better off u will b the more carbs good are bad u will feel much better IMO this is not something u take on a cut cycle use this on a bulk an u will blow the fuck up....


----------

